# Cupholder



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

for all u guys who want to see it, since my 240sx has one and urs don't muahahahah


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bah needed figure out how this thing works =/


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

a clip on cup holder huh?
lol


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

if you take out your ashtray and use that hole for your cupholder than i know exactly what it looks like. i do the same thing.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

wow, that's an awesome cupholder, beautiful. Almost brings a tear to my eye...  

if you have a website or something, why not post your pic on there and post your site's link here?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

dude wut do u guys use to post pics

i used geocities brinkster and picture trail none work =/


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^^^ drift's cup holder. that thing is tite


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

i thought it was a real(as in stock) holder then i saw the pic...lolz


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah  it still looks coo


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

and you keep it clean


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yup cleaned my whole interior just so i can take the pic


----------



## L.Williams (Jun 23, 2003)

If you keep that little center console thing clear you can store cups in there, but that is where i rest my arm when i am driving so yours owns mine, that cleaning job looks like you used armorall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

you little son of a

a cup holder.. thats the best thing for the price i could think about putting in mine right now.. 'sept for that engine i blew lol


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

drift cup holder? riiite i think someone been reading one to many magazines 

who needs a cup holder, your woman is suppose to be holding for you


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

too bad i don't have a woman


----------



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

*cupholder cup holder*

I made a cool cup holder on top of the driveshaft channel in front of the back seat without altering any original parts:
When you replace your dry-rotted stock speakers, cannibalize the magnets (a heat gun helps break down the adhesive). Slip one magnet between the carpet and carpet pad (remove back seat and 1 plastic tab). Glue the other magnet in the bottom of a thin-walled plastic or steel container (don't forget polarity).
I'll upload a photo if anyone wants.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

That would be cool if you could get a pic of it. :showpics:


----------



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/taxciter/
Go there and look in the "inventions" set. Read the photo descriptions for more details.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

good job on bringing up a 2 year old post :wtf:


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

www.ebay.com

They sell actual cupholders that go right under the radio. all you do is change out that empty space.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Fuck cupholders.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

^ :loser: dude cupholders pwn you. biatch


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its a sportscar, its not suppose to have them anyways. if they were suppose to, they would have came with them.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey were trying to make luxrey sports car's. If hondas have them we should too. :hal:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Hey were trying to make luxrey sports car's. If hondas have them we should too. :hal:


my friend has a prelude and it doesn't have cup holders.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

wow! hondas top of the line dosent have cup holders. Humm maybe we dont need cup holders anymore. :fluffy:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Note the fact that Murcielago's and Carrera's don't come with 'em. Who needs to sip a Grande Decaf Mochachinno Double-Pump when you're screaming through gears? Mmmm... Screaming through gears. *drools*


----------



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

I think my cup holder design is pure genius. When in sports car mode, it's stashed in the boot leaving no sign it was ever there. When in cruzinwithmabeotch mode, it's there to keep our root beer freeze cool while shes sippin the hot drink between my legs.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

I have to agree with taxciter rofl. he makes some good points. :cheers:


----------

